# Vintage bike swap in Long Beach CA Oct. 19



## old hotrod (Sep 30, 2008)

And because we just can't get enough of the LB, there is also a vintage bike swap meet to be held Sunday, October 19th, 7 to 10:30am in the parking lot of the world famous....

Pike Bar and Fish Grill
1836 East 4th street 
Long Beach CA. 90802
more info can be had simply by typing
www.cyclonecoaster.com

right down the street from the usual meeting spot for the monthly cyclone coaster bike rides...and there will be a ride to follow...


----------



## MartyW (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm going to try and get up to this, it's been awhile since i've been up there.
Nice Bluebird in the picture!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2008)

I need a volunteer. I am thinking about riding the train down and going to the swap and then the ride but need to find out from someone there how far from the swap and ride the train is and if someone there would be willing to commit to a possible pickup of me and a friend and two bikes, to and from the train.
Scott


----------



## MartyW (Oct 4, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> I need a volunteer. I am thinking about riding the train down and going to the swap and then the ride but need to find out from someone there how far from the swap and ride the train is and if someone there would be willing to commit to a possible pickup of me and a friend and two bikes, to and from the train.
> Scott




I'll pick you up. 
Let me know the address of thye train station and the time that the train gets in and I'll run by a get you.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Scott, not really sure about the details but I think you can get rail service all the way to downtown LB and you would be right down the street from the swap. Take the train to Union Station, catch a metro link over to the Blue Line and take it down to Long Beach. Just an option... and I looked for more info but the metrolink site absolutely sucks and I gave up so check it out...Dave


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks guys I agree about the info the site provides, I was hoping someone local there would know more... anyone?
Scott


----------



## rockabillyjay (Oct 6, 2008)

OK...if you take the blue line to the 5th street stop 

http://www.metro.net/riding_metro/blue_line.htm

and..you will be about 1 mile from the swap:



http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Lon...1v=INTERSECTION&2a=1836+E+4th+St&2z=90802&r=s

PM me if you need more info....hope this helps!


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Scott.
The swap meet is from 7 to 10 in the morning.
We have to clean up and be done by 10:30 so the Pike can open for it's
regular Sunday morning restaurant customers.
I'm not sure what the train schedules are but with transfers and everything it sounds like you might get there in time for lunch and the post swap ride.

Drive that beautiful ol' Datsun truck of yours down so you don't miss anything!
Put your ladies twin-flex in the back to sell and bring another to ride.

Hope to see you.

John


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 15, 2008)

Bumpin' it back to the top


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 18, 2008)

Again...bump to the top


----------

